# Data card & Lan using simultaneously



## surya_sapui (Aug 12, 2012)

dear guys, i need help from u. i have bsnl data card & also using lan using in same pc.when i connect internet from data card then local area connection does not ping another device or other network.


i want to use both network at same time.how to use this pls tell


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2012)

using 2 networks simultaneously when one of them is usb modem is tricky.you will have to configure network adapters & other settings not to mention spend lot of time testing & even then success is not guaranteed.best & simple solution is disconnect usb when using lan.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

Start reading: using two internet connection simultaneously - Google Search


----------



## surya_sapui (Aug 13, 2012)

google search not so helpfull, pls anyway to solve this.
 by the way in lan i have no internet connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2012)

is it really that much important for you to simultaneously use both networks?if yes then better start learning about windows networking/configuring network adapters etc because if you don't then no one here or anywhere else online will be able to help you much.if you want the easy way contact some local windows networking professional to do it for you.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Not possible. I am trying to achieve this for the past 2 years now.


----------

